# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  New and URGENT!!! Massive salamander and newt ban is here!!!!

## Xavier

http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-a...ect-month.html Our sister forum Caudata.org will work on the details, but we need your help to make sure salamanders and newts don't become illegal in the US!! This is very important, as next they will probably go after frogs, and other common animals (They can come up with anything they need to ban the animals) So we *NEED* anyone we can find to help us stop this madness!!!

----------


## Xavier

Just made the petition: https://www.change.org/p/u-s-fish-an...us-state-lines

----------


## Ryan

Im starting a petition on Change.org for this! thanks for the news!!

----------


## Ryan

I got a petition going on Change.org for this https://www.change.org/p/amphibian-a...etition-letter

----------


## Deku

Not going to lie... If that was to happen I would either move from the country or keep them illegally because that's just crazy as heck. Sorry if I offended anyone...

----------

